# Cost of Surrogacy Cycle Using Existing Frozen Embyros



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi

If anyone has done a surrogacy cycle using existing frozen embyros would it be possible to give me an idea of what you paid for the cycle?

I am talking to one clinic who will charge around £3500 for a surrogacy cycle using forzen embyros  , this would include  screening and transport of embies however given that a normal FET would be in the £1000- £1500  region this does seem on the high side.  It would be really helpful to get some comparisons.

Thanks
Bx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know when I looked into to it (before my surrogate pulled out) ARGC added an extra £1k on for being surrogacy to IVF and ET, as there is ethics and they need a surrogacy license etc. Counselling was also another large lump sum!


----------

